# Jimmy! Got your message re: canoe



## KatYoung (Oct 13, 2016)

Jimmy, I LOVE you for finding my boat and calling me. Your number was "unknown" so I didn't answer it, but please call again and I will sit patiently by the phone. Thank you for restoring my faith in the river community.  Can I make you some chocolate chip cookies???
Kat 303-759-1555


----------



## KatYoung (Oct 13, 2016)

*Jimmy found the canoe*

Or you can email me at [email protected]


----------

